# "Impeach Bush" on currency...



## lauradbg (Oct 5, 2004)

I've looked and have not found this anywhere else, so I'm suggesting it here and a few other places.

Writing on paper currency is not illegal, is not considered defacement unless it is attempting to alter the value (trying to turn a one into a ten), or make the note uncirculatable (ripping it or completely covering up the writing).

So, I've started writing, "Impeach Bush" on all of my money. I can just imagine how this could really have an impact if there becomes a torrent of notes circulating.

Years ago, in the 80's, I remember "Gay dollars" where the money was marked with the word Gay, or something. It got press coverage because it graphically made the point that there were a lot of gay people spending a lot of money who should have been valued as contributing members in the community/economy. Gay dollars showing up everywhere showed that there are gay people everywhere and that they shouldn't be treated as "other".

Somehow, I think writing "Impeach Bush" on money will have the same kind of resonance.

What do you think?

Laura


----------



## lauradbg (Oct 5, 2004)

Bump...


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

I think it is a waste of time. We could not get rid of the last bozo in office, and he flat-out lied under oath.


----------



## supermuma (Dec 12, 2005)

I like the idea. It may not seem like much...but anything could help at this point, at least I lilke to think that it could....but I did not want to impeach the last one either....








I saw a really cool bumper sticker the other day and it said something about Clinton's lie not killing x number of people or something....I wish I knew where to get one.


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *supermuma*
I like the idea. It may not seem like much...but anything could help at this point, at least I lilke to think that it could....but I did not want to impeach the last one either....








I saw a really cool bumper sticker the other day and it said something about Clinton's lie not killing x number of people or something....I wish I knew where to get one.


Good luck with your dollar thing.


----------



## supermuma (Dec 12, 2005)

I doubt that in reality I will have time to do it, but I guess I like the idea of trying something!

Thanks though!


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

"When Clinton lied, no one died" I believe was the bumper sticker.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

This is Activism. There is no debate. Read the sticky at the top of the forum.


----------



## p1gg1e (Apr 3, 2004)

Great Idea I wish I could make a stamp... Anyone know of a stamp making place for cheap?


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't think this would work as well as it did in 1996 because we are much more of a cashless society now. I don't think the full impact of what we are spending will show up.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree that we are so much more a cashless society - I was just thinking, I use cash maybe once a week at the deli, if at all.

But, I think it's a cool idea. You know, sticking it to the man, kind of (I LOVE that saying...).


----------



## GreenMeg (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree, many people aren't using cash like we used to. But it's a good idea for spreading any message you'd like if you do carry cash. How about checks? We ordered checks that say "Proud of our liberal values" just above the signature line. Most check companies give you the option to add a line of personalized text.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree with the OP. Just read my siggy!


----------



## wonderfulmom (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p1gg1e*
Great Idea I wish I could make a stamp... Anyone know of a stamp making place for cheap?

http://Stamp-Connection.com
I have used this company and was very happy with service and quality.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

I can see it now, though....this actually gains some popularity and guess what new law gets passed? No defacing currency!







:

A bumper sticker might get more "viewers"....I think I might have to make one.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea!

Although I rarely have cash on me anymore, I pay with a debit card for everything.


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi*
I agree with the OP. Just read my siggy!

Hearts to your siggy!!









We JUST use cash for everyday purchases, and dh always says he has a lot of time on his hands!









Who knows, maybe this will catch on. It's a good idea!


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

great idea! but could we change the 'impeach' to something else?









We've started to use more Cash again so as not to leave so much of a paper trail....especially when I buy some controversial books.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinkerBelle*
I think it is a waste of time. We could not get rid of the last bozo in office, and he flat-out lied under oath.

Since there is no debating, I will just say:































and leave it at that...

As for the OP- I will write Impeach Bush on all of my money. I'd tattoo it on my butt if I thought it'd make a difference.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

While it doesn't have the same relevance to currency as the gay thing, I like it!

Now, if I just had some cash...

Tell you what: send me some money. I'll write on all the bills and then spend it all for you to spread it around.


----------

